# So. cal meet?



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello everybody. I'm new to diyma but everyone has been friendly and am enjoying the site. I've been thinking of possibly hosting a bbq some time in the near future.. details to be worked out. come see the original post at the image dynamics forum.

Board Message


I would love to see some of you guys come out.. would be fun. Let's hear your thoughts..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm always down for a good BBQ.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll would be up for SoCal SQ Meat pt.2


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes sireeeee!!!!! I'm down for some Korean BBQ ribs....yumi! :beerchug:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

heck yeah! I got to make up for some of the ribs i missed last time


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eugene,

I forgot to mention that the guys are picky about what's served. :chef:


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

Carne Asada? Where?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

yummmy bbq! I'm free two weekends in March for a meet 21st and 28th. If these are planned around that time I'm in!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I would definitely be down for another meet, but it all depends on timing because work and life is beyond insane lately


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Carne Asada, hotlinks, and ribs- Oh, my!


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

in for another bbq meat.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eugene,

Some of us are willing to pitch in.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eugene,
> 
> Some of us are willing to pitch in.


Awesome.. I will keep everybody posted on the details as the plans solidify. I think a good time for this will be in about a month or so because we have the riverside event coming up soon anyway.

I may choose to keep this thing small and if so i will definitely pm everybody that has expressed interest in attending. Should be a fun time tho.. and if it's at my house then i will try to cover most of the costs myself (if thats possible) so it shouldn't be too much. or we can do the potluck thing, which seemed to turn out well for the last bbq.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> yummmy bbq! I'm free two weekends in March for a meet 21st and 28th. If these are planned around that time I'm in!


Eugene,

See if you can accommodate George, he's not having that much fun since he started going for his PHD.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eugene,
> 
> See if you can accommodate George, he's not having that much fun since he started going for his PHD.


Will do. I think those are good dates anyway so he'll be in luck.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

eugene said:


> Awesome.. I will keep everybody posted on the details as the plans solidify. I think a good time for this will be in about a month or so because we have the riverside event coming up soon anyway.
> 
> I may choose to keep this thing small and if so i will definitely pm everybody that has expressed interest in attending. Should be a fun time tho.. and if it's at my house then i will try to cover most of the costs myself (if thats possible) so it shouldn't be too much. or we can do the potluck thing, which seemed to turn out well for the last bbq.


I don't think anyone will mind pitching in or bringing food to the BBQ!
What I personally felt made the last meet so special was the mixture of foods from all over the world!

An SQ melting pot of cultures!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

White Flour!!!!!  

Im down for BBQ if its on the northside of LA


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> I don't thik anyone will mind pitching in or bringing food to the BBQ!
> What I personally felt made the last meet so special was the mixture of foods from all over the world!
> 
> An SQ melting pot of cultures!


Don't forget our cook, Jame's girlfriend was a real trouper.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> White Flour!!!!!
> 
> Im down for BBQ if its on the northside of LA


I am on the northside of LA. I think you'll be surprised when you drive down.. shouldn't be too bad.

ANyway... Aubrey tsk tsk. You're in HAWAII and yet you still find your way on to the forums.. lol


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

eugene said:


> I am on the northside of LA. I think you'll be surprised when you drive down.. shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> ANyway... Aubrey tsk tsk. You're in HAWAII and yet you still find your way on to the forums.. lol



LOL!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> I am on the northside of LA. I think you'll be surprised when you drive down.. shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> ANyway... Aubrey tsk tsk. You're in HAWAII and yet you still find your way on to the forums.. lol


Yeah Aubrey,

Just enjoy your Shotgun Honeymoon.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eugene,
> 
> See if you can accommodate George, he's not having that much fun since he started going for his PHD.


Awww :blush:

I'll see if I can make my signature Kabob sticks if everybody is bringing meats


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Also.. I'm thinking that an 21+ age limit would be a good thing. that way we can have some beer. I don't think ive met anybody under 21 at the competitions anyway. Yay or Nay?


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

i like to drink in case you guys havent noticed. hahaha 

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Eugene, l love the idea too. You can count me and my WIFE as having interest. (Yes, the Buzzman is married; went to Vegas 2 wks. ago and did the deed) Plus, she is a GOURMET :chef:. Jose knows first hand that she is the :bomb: in the kitchen. And, she can hang with us. Geez, often times when I call her and ask what she is doing, she says "sitting in my car listening to music." :laugh: By the way, her Mini really Rocks.  As you know, the biggest issue is always a date that will accommodate the most people. I would be down for March 28 too. The 21st won't work for us.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Vegas wedding?? I didn't know people really did those! Lol Congratulations!

It would be *awesome* if your wife can join us as well. There are never enough females at the shows/meets. My gf loves car audio so we'd love if you guys bring your girlfriends or wives (but not both). 

My gf has a problem with my system though.. every time i do an upgrade she gets jealous


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

eugene said:


> Also.. I'm thinking that an 21+ age limit would be a good thing. that way we can have some beer. I don't think ive met anybody under 21 at the competitions anyway. Yay or Nay?


It goes from old to dinosaur! I think we'll be fine. 


Congratz Buzz!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It goes from old to dinosaur! I think we'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Congratz Buzz!


Who's the Dinosaur? :undecided:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

damn, i really want to acutally come down with my own car for once...if its on the northside of LA or like pasadena area i would be totally down, cuase its only 4 hours and 15 mins from my house, unlike rest of LA, which takes another 1.5 hours sitting in traffic lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Who's the Dinosaur? :undecided:


I call Jimmy James a dinosaur. He looks my age but his music is several decades older. Rumor has it he's an immortal, he leaves his sword in the Civic.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> damn, i really want to acutally come down with my own car for once...if its on the northside of LA or like pasadena area i would be totally down, cuase its only 4 hours and 15 mins from my house, unlike rest of LA, which takes another 1.5 hours sitting in traffic lol


Yea that will def. be the case. If you guys are coming from the 5 South, the exit for my house is before all the traffic for the 110 and the 101. I basically live in the pasadena/la canada area.. just on the outskirts of glendale.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I call Jimmy James a dinosaur. He looks my age but his music is several decades older. Rumor has it he's an immortal, he leaves his sword in the Civic.


i was curious about that feeling i have been getting around James, now your explanation makes the perfect sense!!

there can be only one....!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i was curious about that feeling i have been getting around James, now your explanation makes the perfect sense!!
> 
> there can be only one....!!


If you're talking about me... I give off the horny feeling.. not so much anymore. George was talking about rawdawg, jimmy james.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

eugene said:


> Vegas wedding?? I didn't know people really did those! Lol Congratulations!
> 
> It would be *awesome* if your wife can join us as well. There are never enough females at the shows/meets. My gf loves car audio so we'd love if you guys bring your girlfriends or wives (but not both).
> 
> My gf has a problem with my system though.. every time i do an upgrade she gets jealous


Thanks for the good wishes guys. 

Yeah, we got married in a little chapel, same place where Elvis got married. :surprised: Just us the Minister and the photographer.  They told us that the day before they did 35 weddings. And, there must be about 100 of these places in town. 

My wife loves music and definitely indulges me with the car audio addiction. Only thing is she keeps asking me if this is "it" and I have to lie and say "yes." :laugh: Now, we know what the real deal is, right?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> Only thing is she keeps asking me if this is "it" and I have to lie and say "yes." :laugh: Now, we know what the real deal is, right?


Thats probably true for most of us. :laugh:
its because of that reason why my GF wont go to any of the meets or BBQs


----------



## bluemonstercali (Feb 8, 2009)

are noobs allowed? i'm just getting into the car audio interest. i've been stuck on my motorcycle fun the last couple of years.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

circa40 said:


> Thats probably true for most of us. :laugh:
> its because of that reason why my GF wont go to any of the meets or BBQs



Your girls can be mean. in my case every change is good as long as it ends up sounding better. She threw a fit when I sold the Lotus RT25s for the LPGs!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Yum! arty:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in. However the 21st/22nd doesn't work for me.

If you end up having too many people we could always use the usual park spot or the SuperBac lot. Though I wonder if we would be able to cook at SuperBac..

Ed


----------



## Snocones (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all! This is PureDynamics girlfriend. I was at the show a couple weeks ago in HB. It was nice to put faces to the people Dan has talked about. I know that if you guys put together a BBQ, I'd be happy to bring some potato salad or whatever else is needed!!!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

bluemonstercali said:


> are noobs allowed? i'm just getting into the car audio interest. i've been stuck on my motorcycle fun the last couple of years.


Sure thing... you'll meet some pretty cool people who are passionate about car audio, who are willing to share their knowledge and experience, and who are also very gracious when it comes to new folks. Check it out!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Snocones said:


> Hi all! This is PureDynamics girlfriend. I was at the show a couple weeks ago in HB. It was nice to put faces to the people Dan has talked about. I know that if you guys put together a BBQ, I'd be happy to bring some potato salad or whatever else is needed!!!


Hi... Jennifer right? Dan brings so many different girls, it's so hard to keep track :laugh: I'm totally joking. It was great to meet you. I find it awesome that you are a member of this site as well. KUDOS! 



kevin k. said:


> Sure thing... you'll meet some pretty cool people who are passionate about car audio, who are willing to share their knowledge and experience, and who are also very gracious when it comes to new folks. Check it out!


indeed. Some of the cool people are so passionate they drive from SD! :surprised:

Sometimes they share their cool toys that look like thermometer or probes.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Snocones said:


> Hi all! This is PureDynamics girlfriend. I was at the show a couple weeks ago in HB. It was nice to put faces to the people Dan has talked about. I know that if you guys put together a BBQ, I'd be happy to bring some potato salad or whatever else is needed!!!


Shhh. Don't tell my real girlfriend..


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Thats probably true for most of us. :laugh:
> its because of that reason why my GF wont go to any of the meets or BBQs


:laugh::laugh: Why not promise her an upgrade?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

James Bang said:


> indeed. Some of the cool people are so passionate they drive from SD! :surprised:
> 
> Sometimes they share their cool toys that look like thermometer or probes.


Hey James... I'd be up for some testing, measuring, and whatever. Just give me a call... sent you my # in pm.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Rumor has it he's an immortal, he leaves his sword in the Civic.


Actually it's a club...



James Bang said:


> ... I give off the horny feeling.. not so much anymore.


I disagree. I was feeling your nipples, man... er... I mean, they sounded good... not that violated, crying in the shower way... forget it.

I'm down for a BBQ. I'll forgo the Ice Cream Sandwiches and bring something that can handle sitting out and about. Stuff like Cisco or Thunderbird.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

rawdawg said:


> Actually it's a club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw I was hoping at Least Boone's Farm strawberry, Or Franzia wine inabox


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

bluemonstercali said:


> are noobs allowed? i'm just getting into the car audio interest. i've been stuck on my motorcycle fun the last couple of years.


NO!:laugh: You can't come till you get at least 500 posts...... Oh $hit that means I have to stay home also....


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> damn, i really want to acutally come down with my own car for once...if its on the northside of LA or like pasadena area i would be totally down, cuase its only 4 hours and 15 mins from my house, unlike rest of LA, which takes another 1.5 hours sitting in traffic lol


Bing You just want Free Food & a Tune from Eng.....


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Im in Pasadena so there is no way Im missing a GTG this close to home


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> Im in Pasadena so there is no way Im missing a GTG this close to home


Yes you do. Need to drag that other buddy of yours along too.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Do we have a date set? 

I should have some new nipples for you all to feel on by then.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Yes you do. Need to drag that other buddy of yours along too.


I will do my best but I can never guarantee anything with him.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Do we have a date set?
> 
> I should have some new nipples for you all to feel on by then.


What didn't you like about the last ones?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> What didn't you like about the last ones?


nothing really. I just want to try new stuff. I'll be having two pairs of tweets to play with. $64 for a pair.. why not 

The main reason why I wanted to try these new tweets is because of Vin's tweets. I'm just trying to get a very inexpensive version of his. Also, the FR looked sexy

DX25TG05-04 | Tymphany


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

You should try those Walmart ribbons that's causing all sorts of ruckus.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> You should try those Walmart ribbons that's causing all sorts of ruckus.


I'm not too fond of things that are flat...

I'm usually more of a butt over boobs guy, but I've grew fond of large nipples.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I think early-mid april meat will be best. March 21st and 28th are both difficult days for me. And we have the audioshoppe event on March 7th and a san diego event in may, so April could be a good gap to fill in between. I will keep everybody informed. We'll lock down a date soon so people can plan ahead.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

eugene said:


> I think early-mid april meat will be best. March 21st and 28th are both difficult days for me. And we have the audioshoppe event on March 7th and a san diego event in may, so April could be a good gap to fill in between. I will keep everybody informed. We'll lock down a date soon so people can plan ahead.


No worries. Thanks for trying Eugene.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Carne Asada, hotlinks, and ribs- Oh, my!


Holy hell, that selection sounds PERFECT!


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

haven't been in here for a while...Can i come..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmmmm food


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

ok everybody.. let's set a date so people can work around it. 

April 11th 



April 18th would be ok if the majority finds that date is easier to work with. I'm excited to see this happen so let's work together to bring food and drinks. I will hold the event at my own place assuming there isn't a massive turnout larger than the average turnout for the competitions, in which case there is a park nearby we should be able to use without a problem.


----------



## 4frogger (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet I'm there.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

kind of early for me to say for sure, but i am definitely down for it. Been too long since i have been able to see and hear the regulars


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> ok everybody.. let's set a date so people can work around it.
> 
> Saturday April 11th
> 
> I'm excited to see this happen so let's work together to bring food and drinks. I will hold the event at my own place assuming there isn't a massive turnout larger than the average turnout for the competitions, in which case there is a park nearby we should be able to use without a problem.


That's my Sobriety Birthday; epper: works for me.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds good. April 11.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Works for Dah Buzzman.


----------



## honfatboy (Jul 4, 2005)

Love to come on the 11th.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

can i come too?

ill be there


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> kind of early for me to say for sure, but i am definitely down for it. Been too long since i have been able to see and hear the regulars


Just do it!! Do it!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Do we have a date set?
> 
> I should have some new nipples for you all to feel on by then.


Do we have a date set? I can't wait to cop a feel.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

so it's on for the 11th? i do believe i am a go for that date


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes.

I'd like to start having people list what they are bringing like they did at the last meet. I will provide Korean food. bbq, rice, etc..


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

set in my calendar


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

maybe we should start an official thread with a list.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well crappy, that is the same day as the Judges training


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe, i will be there


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I will be out of town as well. I have a wedding that weekend. After that I come home and start the new install


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> hehe, i will be there


I Guess We're Tagteaming.... I'll be in Nor Cal.......


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

heyduude888 said:


> maybe we should start an official thread with a list.


Hey Eugene, if the date is set in stone, why don't you start a new thread with all the info. ie: location, time, rules, etc. Also, you need to have a head count to have an idea of how many peeps are coming. 

The meet is fast approaching, so let's us know what we need to bring. If you want check with James Bang to give you some pointers. He and his girlfriend did an outstanding job setting up the last BBQ.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Eh. There was nothing to it. We had the place and time. We just needed everyone to follow through w/ their part. Everyone but Mr. Seafood did, so we were all good. 

I actually was planning something similar to what Eugene is planning, but I was gonna do it on a small scale with only those regulars I am familiar with. It seems like there is no need for that anymore. 

Kudos for Eugene for even offering this to be held at his home sweet home.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Kudos for Eugene for even offering this to be held at his home sweet home.


X2 


Keep in mind that those that say they will come don't always make it.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that those that say they will come don't always make it.


especially when they say they'll be bring some delicious seafood.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> especially when they say they'll be bring some delicious seafood.


Yeah, we're still waiting. :dunce:


----------

